# Community Downtime this Weekend



## Janet H (Jan 22, 2009)

This weekend our server admins will be physically moving around some of the hardware that runs the site. They will be performing the maintenance at 12:00 am on either Saturday or Sunday night. The downtime will last for approximately 3 hours. We will not know which night the maintenance is going to take place until Saturday so we wanted to post this ASAP to give you a heads up. If the downtime will not happen until Sunday night then we will post an update on Saturday letting you know.

Sorry for the inconvenience and thanks for your patience


----------



## Katie H (Jan 23, 2009)

Thank you, Janet.  I'll try to schedule some sleeping time for the procedure.  Thanks for all your help.


----------



## jabbur (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up and for all you guys do to keep us connected.


----------



## miniman (Jan 23, 2009)

Which time zone is that Janet? We will be a few hours ahead.


----------



## Janet H (Jan 23, 2009)

miniman said:


> Which time zone is that Janet? We will be a few hours ahead.



East Coast of the US (EST)

GMT - 5:00 hours


----------



## miniman (Jan 23, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 23, 2009)

L O L!, miniman. Good question I didn't think to ask.

Thanks Janet.


----------



## Janet H (Jan 23, 2009)

Just an update - it looks like this move will take place late on Sunday night at midnight est. (GMT -5:00). Thanks again for your patience.


----------



## GB (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for letting us know Janet!


----------



## Katie H (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks, Janet.  The timing won't be a problem here.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks Janet - now maybe we'll all go to bed on time to be refreshed for Monday work?????  Naaaaaa - we'll still try to log on


----------



## gadzooks (Jan 26, 2009)

He-e-e-e-ey, you're back!


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 26, 2009)

gadzooks said:


> He-e-e-e-ey, you're back!



:woot!:


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 26, 2009)

Just now came back on for me here.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 26, 2009)

It took me til about 10:30 am


----------

